# Hose Bibs vs GHT Adapters



## mwemaxxowner (May 30, 2020)

I have put together an above ground system for now with Rainbird impacts, 3/4 water hose, and orbit 4 valve timers. It's all fed by 3/4 pex pipe.

I see how poorly you guys say hose bibs perform with respect to pressure and flow loss. It has me wondering if possibly building a hose bib with 3/4 or 1" pex, a ball valve, and a pex fitting with 3/4 MHT would perform better.

My gut tells me no, that an improvement over a section of the puzzle that amounts to only a few inches isn't going to net much of a gain.

Do you all agree, or is it worth trying? It's all plumbed with Shark Bite fittings and easily accessible. It wouldn't be difficult to remove the hose bib I have in place now and replace it with a piece of pipe, ball valve, and hose thread end. Maybe with PVC to be more rigid.

The water flow would still have to pass through valves in the timer that are probably the same size as the ID of the hose bib, and both fittings on the ends of the garden hose.


----------

